

I banned email at my company - ingve
https://medium.com/life-at-primeloop/putting-email-in-its-place-27757946d9fe

======
draker
The problems with email in this article are nearly the same as those given by
Klink founder Leerom Segal in an INC magazine article about _Outlawing Email_.
Though Klink opted to build their own workflow management system to address
these issues.

[http://www.inc.com/jeff-haden/the-company-that-outlawed-
emai...](http://www.inc.com/jeff-haden/the-company-that-outlawed-email.html)

Key highlights from INC article:

>“While email makes for a decent communication tool with clients, internally
it doesn’t facilitate collaboration and basic workflow. Email has no
intelligent mechanisms for prioritization, lacks context, lacks a framework
for knowledge management, and saps accountability.”

>“We’ve all been on an e-mail thread where people are answering questions but
really just creating more confusion,” Segal says, “or maybe referencing some
missing yet critical attachment. So we looked for tools to help us better
manage our basic workflow.”

>Knowledge can get lost in a person’s mailbox and prioritization is basically
nonexistent since inboxes assume that most recent equals most important.

~~~
thomasknoll
Thank you for sharing that draker! Digging around for other gems I can steal!

------
showsover
So because other organisations use email for which it isn't really suited, you
"banned" email?

Also, another point to think of: when one of those tools you use go away, how
do you salvage your progress / information? It's not bad to try to minimize
email usage, but I do find it bad to rely on external services for such
critical stuff (meaning the documents with information).

Why not use a selfhosted option? That way you can be sure that it won't go
away anytime soon.

~~~
thomasknoll
We also tend to execute daily on the concept of "Done is Better than Best." We
would certainly look into some kind of self hosted option if/when we need to
set up our own wiki. Hackpad was simply faster and "done."

